# The Monoroad



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

After happening across these two photos and their captions I tried but I could not find any more information about The Monoroad. Looks like it's circa 1900-1920s to me.

_*"The monoroad in practical use for carrying passengers at City Island, New York"*_










*"The cigar-shaped car of the monoroad"*


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Found more...

*THE CITY ISLAND MONORAIL, EASILY THE WORST RIDE IN NYC*
http://www.boweryboyshistory.com/2010/07/city-island-monorail-easily-worst-ride.html



















https://www.flickr.com/search/?tags=pelhamparkcityislandrailroad


----------

